
Ubuntu Updates for the Meltdown / Spectre Vulnerabilities - dustinkirkland
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/01/ubuntu-updates-for-meltdown-spectre.html
======
bredw
Are they independent from torvalds' kernel? I thought the kernel was patched
very quickly (KPTI)?

~~~
privong
> Are they independent from torvalds' kernel? I thought the kernel was patched
> very quickly (KPTI)?

They have to package the kernel for Ubuntu and compile it with whatever
modules are standard for them. Plus perhaps applying some distro-specific
patches (I don't know if Ubuntu does this), and testing.

~~~
pas
There's an Ubuntu Kernel Team, and they have a very handy archive:

[http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-
ppa/mainline/daily/2018-01-...](http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-
ppa/mainline/daily/2018-01-04/)

They have a 14MB base patch, and then a few small ones.

CHANGES mention KPTI, so it should be good to go.

